# Rolex Daytona Wanted



## stats007 (Apr 25, 2018)

*Rolex Daytona Wanted*


View Advert


Looking for a mint Rolex Daytona - must have all boxes and papers etc.

Preferably a late-model 11620 with a black dial.




*Advertiser*




stats007



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*

£10,000.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

